# Simple, Simple Tool But Necessary



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday I had a hose thread that would not accept a hose. IE: water heater drain corroded? Wash machine threads painted. Many times just a wall hydrant with some **** in the threads. Now hose threads are a breed all there own. 11.5 is the thread pitch. Outside diameter mikes out to 1-3/64 A bast**d sized nut all the way around. I took a 3/4" eletrical connector lock nut and cut a slot in it on one side. This nut is thin enough to fit in the male hose thread. The nut spreads a bit and the angle on the slit creates a knife enge and by turning it on the thread, with a pliers the threads are chased clean. Couple of photos. Caution metal threads only ... not plastic. And don't when using let it go past the last thread it might lock on and I can't say that it will back off. 

Just passen on when and if you ever need it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

they do sell female ends for hose ends


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> they do sell female ends for hose ends


?????? The male end is all corroded the new hose with its new female end won't screw on the male thread.

Had to clean the male thread. I think that's the way it is in Canada also ???


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> ?????? The male end is all corroded the new hose with its new female end won't screw on the male thread.
> 
> Had to clean the male thread. I think that's the way it is in Canada also ???


In Canada we dont have hose threads :laughing: or flat head screws


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> In Canada we dont have hose threads :laughing: or flat head screws


I herad all screws up there were the New York style . The slot is there only to take them out. Hammer used for install.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I herad all screws up there were the New York style . The slot is there only to take them out. Hammer used for install.


 :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I herad all screws up there were the New York style . The slot is there only to take them out. Hammer used for install.


Lol, we call it Robertson, but "that funny looking square one" will do.

Neat idea Bill, glad it worked for you.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I herad all screws up there were the New York style . The slot is there only to take them out. Hammer used for install.


That was uncalled for (the truth hurts)

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------

